# Jordanelle



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oops....I forgot to report this....  

Saturday morning, August 30th, my son and I hit the Rock Cliff area of Jordanelle. Surprisingly, the place wasn't crowded at 6:00 am. :wink: ....... Of course, about 10:30 or 11:00 the 'zoo' showed up. A lot of people....everybody having a good time. 

Anyway, we were after some trout. Couldn't find a one, but hit onto a slew of small mouth bass. All bass were 11 to 13". They seemed quite healthy but didn't fight like I had expected. SMB were found all along the buoy's and about 100' away from the south shoreline at various depths. A slow drift with a worm seemed to be the ticket. We caught more than a two dozen in the short time we were there, all along the buoy's. 

I don't take pictures of bass......trash fish !! :mrgreen:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

> I don't take pictures of bass......trash fish !! :mrgreen:


Well good job anyway.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Who stocked those trash fish any way? :lol:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

.45 said:


> I don't take pictures of bass......trash fish !! :mrgreen:


 :roll:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the report, waiting to see someone take the bait and hammer you about those trash fish..... o-|| o-||


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Thanks for the report, waiting to see someone take the bait and hammer you about those trash fish..... o-|| o-||


mjschijf did a pretty good job..

I've never had anybody give me one of these :roll: before.....

I'll get him some picture's next time.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

There's Bass in Utah? :shock: <---- being very sarcastic...

Nice job, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

.45 said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the report, waiting to see someone take the bait and hammer you about those trash fish..... o-|| o-||
> ...


Yeah...I was really tempted to not say anything but at the last second I decided I needed to stick up for my bass and give you the eye roll. I know I fell right into your trap though. It really was a lose/lose situation for me. :lol: Seriously though it's no big deal. I know I'm surrounded by a bunch of trout guys on here so I'm used to it. _/O :wink: I'm totally joking. I have anything against trout, there's just better bass fishing close to where I live.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dude, that is great!! 8)


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Glad to hear the SMB fishing is still good. I too have been wanting to get some trout in the fridge though. Got plenty of perch and bass. Good job.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good job. I'm glad you stayed busy, nonetheless.


----------

